# Suicide at Ground Zero



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's a real moron who left his fiance behind to make a statement that doesn't mean shit. :musicboo:

*NEW YORK (AP) -- A 25-year-old from Georgia who was distraught over President Bush's re-election apparently killed himself at ground zero.*

Andrew Veal's body was found Saturday morning inside the off-limits area of the former World Trade Center site, said Steve Coleman, a spokesman for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey.

A shotgun was found nearby, but no suicide note was found, Coleman said.

Veal's mother said her son was upset about the result of the presidential election and had driven to New York, Gus Danese, president of the Port Authority Police Benevolent Association, told The New York Times in Sunday's editions.

Friends said Veal worked in a computer lab at the University of Georgia and was planning to marry.

"I'm absolutely sure it's a protest," Mary Anne Mauney, Veal's supervisor at the lab, told The Daily News. "I don't know what made him commit suicide, but where he did it was symbolic."

Police were investigating how Veal entered the former World Trade Center site, which is protected by high fences and owned by the Port Authority.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

One less vote for Hillary!!!!!!!


----------



## capefiveo (Oct 19, 2003)

Maybe if he had popped some of Tereza's white raisins he would have felt better.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

What a disgrace to do that in a place where so many brave men and women died. Meanwhile soldiers are getting killed in war, and this guy kills himelf at the WTC site. :roll: :roll:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

ROBOCOP1982 @ Sun Nov 07 said:


> What a disgrace to do that in a place where so many brave men and women died. Meanwhile soldiers are getting killed in war, and this guy kills himelf at the WTC site. :roll: :roll:


I agree, Robo. My brother is a Marine who is in Iraq right now as I type fighting for our freedoms. He'd have no sympathy for this idiot, and neither do I.

Oh well. I'm sure someone might miss him :roll:, but I look at it this way - he's gone so that's more oxygen for me! :lol:


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

What a weak indivdual.... the Port Authority PD must have been pissed they had to sit on a DOA!!


----------



## melissa112580 (Jul 3, 2003)

what is the point to committing suicide over an election........and i agree its a discrace to do it at a place where so many brave souls died!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I remember that kid up at Amherst back during Gulf War I who was so upset that we were going to shed "blood for oil" that he committed suicide...by immolation :lol: ! If memory serves, I think his mom was a columnist for the Globe...

Anyway, there's no shortage of nitwits to make these "bold statements". I guess they showed us! 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

kateykakes @ Sun Nov 07 said:


> ROBOCOP1982 @ Sun Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > What a disgrace to do that in a place where so many brave men and women died. Meanwhile soldiers are getting killed in war, and this guy kills himelf at the WTC site. :roll: :roll:
> ...


*I couldn't agree with you guys more this guy just shi* all over the WTC what an ass he thought him killing himself was really going to do anything but make a mess. I was in the Army and my twin brother is still in and this kind of stuff just pisses me off. I have to go to funerals for my friends that just wanted to help and serve there country but I am pretty sure they would be pissed about dying for somebody who just goes and kills himself cause Bush gets re-elected. I am sorry for this guys family but he just dragged there name through the mud. People never cease to amaze me with the crap they do.*


----------



## mountidamac (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't want to sound cold, but I'm always glad to see it when a waste of DNA only punches their own ticket instead of snuffing their mom, their dad, their siblings, their kids, someone else's kids, Ted Kennedy ---- well o.k. not Ted but you get the point. - Joe Mac


----------

